# Venison bologna



## meatallica (Dec 9, 2018)

Yes.. Another venison bologna post. Can't help it. Turned out amazingly well considering it was my first time making bologna. Ground 25 lbs of mix using the Lykens Valley recipe. Made (12) 1- 1/2 inch by 12 inch regular flavor chubs using my KA 600 mixer w/ attch. What a pain in the A$$. I froze the rest.  I won't be making any cheddar jalapeno chubs until I save up and pull the trigger on a sausage stuffer. I did it all grinding, mixing, and stuffing by myself and was exhausted at the end of the day. Hole in finished product is from thermpen.Thanks for looking


----------



## buzzy (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks like a mighty fine batch of bologna.  Yea 25# through a KA would be a workout


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 9, 2018)

May have been a pain in the arse, but look at the results. That's a pain I would suffer thru any day.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2018)

Looks really good!
I feel your pain using a KA grinder/stuffer.
Did that one time then bought a grinder & a stuffer!!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

M, Looks like a winner there !


----------



## disco (Dec 15, 2018)

meatallica said:


> Yes.. Another venison bologna post. Can't help it. Turned out amazingly well considering it was my first time making bologna. Ground 25 lbs of mix using the Lykens Valley recipe. Made (12) 1- 1/2 inch by 12 inch regular flavor chubs using my KA 600 mixer w/ attch. What a pain in the A$$. I froze the rest.  I won't be making any cheddar jalapeno chubs until I save up and pull the trigger on a sausage stuffer. I did it all grinding, mixing, and stuffing by myself and was exhausted at the end of the day. Hole in finished product is from thermpen.Thanks for looking


I do have a suggestion to make this better. Send me some! Big Like!


----------



## meatallica (Dec 15, 2018)

UPDATE:: I bit the bullet and bought the LEM 5Lb stuffer.. Game changer!!! Stuffed the remaining mahogany casings that I had with jap/cheddar mix. Local Cabela's didn't have anymore so I did 33 mm collagen. WOW what a breeze it is, even being just me.


----------



## meatallica (Dec 15, 2018)

Threw one in the oven, just to check the ratio. Happy with it. I'll post pics of them when finished smoking


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 18, 2018)

You'll be happy with the stuffer.

What tub did you get? I was looking at getting tubs, but the damn lids cost twice what the tubs do. :mad:

Jalapeno recipe and review? I need one for that style. Suggestions anyone else.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 18, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> You'll be happy with the stuffer.
> 
> What tub did you get? I was looking at getting tubs, but the damn lids cost twice what the tubs do. :mad:
> 
> Jalapeno recipe and review? I need one for that style. Suggestions anyone else.



The Sausage Maker has tubs with lids $20. Small enough to fit in frig. Plus sales & free shipping might still be going on


----------

